# ACS skill assessment for B.teh(ECE)



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi, 

I would like to know the possibility to get +ve skill assessment from ACS for profile below.
B.tech(ECE) + 2 years of IT experience( program Analyst) and Masters of IT in Australia. 
Please help with your inputs. 

Thank you,
Sudeer


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

*Software engineer*

Hi Sudheer,

I am also in a same situation and i dont have master degree. Mine is ECE background and has a software engineer work experience than 5 years.

Could you please advise when i should go through ACS or not.


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

*BE with ECe*

Hi, 

We are in the same situation and analyzing all possible options, if you would like to get in touch with us, we can share each other information on sakthi.nem at gmail dot com

thanks,
sakthi



ECE_PR said:


> Hi Sudheer,
> 
> I am also in a same situation and i dont have master degree. Mine is ECE background and has a software engineer work experience than 5 years.
> 
> Could you please advise when i should go through ACS or not.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

sudheerv2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know the possibility to get +ve skill assessment from ACS for profile below.
> B.tech(ECE) + 2 years of IT experience( program Analyst) and Masters of IT in Australia.
> ...



i am from ECE background. They reduced 4 years from my total experience.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

sakthivadivel said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in the same situation and analyzing all possible options, if you would like to get in touch with us, we can share each other information on sakthi.nem at gmail dot com
> 
> ...


Hi Sakthi,

This thread wad 13 Months old and last post was 9 months back. If you can provide the below info probably someone in the forum can provide what you are looking for.
What is the ANZSCO code you want to be assessed?. 
How many years of relevant experience?


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

*Be ece*



scorpion24 said:


> Hi Sakthi,
> 
> This thread wad 13 Months old and last post was 9 months back. If you can provide the below info probably someone in the forum can provide what you are looking for.
> What is the ANZSCO code you want to be assessed?.
> How many years of relevant experience?


Hi, 

It's good to see quick response, please find our scenario. 

Me and my wife are in the process of applying for ACS (individually as there is nothing to add as dependent at this stage). 

My case: 

1. Education transcripts (M.C.A) - completed (no issues here).

2. Exp: 7.6 years of IT experience in india and UK.
Note: 
1. In the process to get exp letter stating my roles from previous employer. 
2. Preparing draft copy of statutory declaration for current company.

3. Age: 32 years and 4 months (hurrying to complete the whole process before turning to 33).

4. ACS - Will apply next week with 1. education transcripts, 2. exp letter and stat declaration and passport for birth certificate.

ANZSCO code - software engineer (261313)

5. PTE - A - Preparing in parallel to give exam on Nov 1rst week.

6. Will decide based on ACS assessment and PTE. 


My Wife: (applying to add extra 5 points to my application).

1. education: B.E (ECE) - transcripts completed. 
2. Exp: 7.2 years of IT exp, only one company, currently employed. So she'll be able to get only statutory declaration. 

Here is the confusion: 
a. What should we apply for - software engineer (261313) or analyst programmer (261311) - Does any of it has advantage over other to prove it's closely matching with B.E (ECE)?

b. will ACS accept her education as ICT Major? what is MLTSSL, is it different from stating ANZSCO code, do we need to state something specifically. (this question application in my case as well).

c. do we need to state anything specifically as non major ICT education? 

General question for both of us. 

1. Who can certify documents in india? lawyer or notary (are both different ?) 
2. Who can witness statutory declaration, again same doubt as lawyer or notary? (is there is something called notary public in india?)


It would be great help if you could address these questions, please drop get in touch with me on sakthi.nem at gmail dot com

thanks,
Sakthi


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sakthivadivel said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's good to see quick response, please find our scenario.
> 
> ...


You need to choose the ANZ code which closely matches the work you do. I think none of 261313 or 261311 is closely matching with ECE but ACS might have different view based on the subjects you studied during the degree.

Notary/Lawyer anyone can be used to attest the docs. RnR Statutory declarations has to be issued by ex-Manager/Ex-Colleague in his words at a place where he/she is present


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

*BE with ECE*



scorpion24 said:


> Hi Sakthi,
> 
> This thread wad 13 Months old and last post was 9 months back. If you can provide the below info probably someone in the forum can provide what you are looking for.
> What is the ANZSCO code you want to be assessed?.
> How many years of relevant experience?


Hi Scorpian - Could you please take a minute out to address my below questions, as it sounds your case is closely matching with me. 

You can get in touch with me on anytime , it'll help us to share details sakthi.nem at gmail dot com

Thanks,
sakthi


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

*Resume for ACS*



scorpion24 said:


> Hi Sakthi,
> 
> This thread wad 13 Months old and last post was 9 months back. If you can provide the below info probably someone in the forum can provide what you are looking for.
> What is the ANZSCO code you want to be assessed?.
> How many years of relevant experience?


Hi Scorpian, 

Also kindly let me know whether i need to submit resume while submitting ACS application. 

To my knowledge, i understand that ACS in their site is asking to provide 3 documents in it's individual pdf file. 
1. edu transcript - (do we need to certify education transcript copy)? 
2. exp letter - certified copy.
3. passport - certified copy for d.o.b

4. additionally, i've seen few threads which mentioned that we need to submit resume along with ACS application. 

Kindly let me know. 

Thanks,
Sakthi


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

*B.e ece*



sharma1981 said:


> You need to choose the ANZ code which closely matches the work you do. I think none of 261313 or 261311 is closely matching with ECE but ACS might have different view based on the subjects you studied during the degree.
> 
> Notary/Lawyer anyone can be used to attest the docs. RnR Statutory declarations has to be issued by ex-Manager/Ex-Colleague in his words at a place where he/she is present


Could someone confirm whether my understanding on above post is correct?

Thanks,
Sakthi


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi,

It's good to see quick response, please find our scenario.

Me and my wife are in the process of applying for ACS (individually as there is nothing to add as dependent at this stage).

My case:

1. Education transcripts (M.C.A) - completed (no issues here).

2. Exp: 7.6 years of IT experience in india and UK.
Note:
1. In the process to get exp letter stating my roles from previous employer.
2. Preparing draft copy of statutory declaration for current company.

3. Age: 32 years and 4 months (hurrying to complete the whole process before turning to 33).

4. ACS - Will apply next week with 1. education transcripts, 2. exp letter and stat declaration and passport for birth certificate.

ANZSCO code - software engineer (261313)

5. PTE - A - Preparing in parallel to give exam on Nov 1rst week.

6. Will decide based on ACS assessment and PTE.


My Wife: (applying to add extra 5 points to my application).

1. education: B.E (ECE) - transcripts completed.
2. Exp: 7.2 years of IT exp, only one company, currently employed. So she'll be able to get only statutory declaration.

Here is the confusion:
a. What should we apply for - software engineer (261313) or analyst programmer (261311) - Does any of it has advantage over other to prove it's closely matching with B.E (ECE)?

b. will ACS accept her education as ICT Major? what is MLTSSL, is it different from stating ANZSCO code, do we need to state something specifically. (this question application in my case as well).

c. do we need to state anything specifically as non major ICT education?

General question for both of us.

1. Who can certify documents in india? lawyer or notary (are both different ?)
2. Who can witness statutory declaration, again same doubt as lawyer or notary? (is there is something called notary public in india?)


It would be great help if you could address these questions, please drop get in touch with me on sakthi.nem at gmail dot com

thanks,
Sakthi


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sakthivadivel said:


> Could someone confirm whether my understanding on above post is correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sakthi


What is your understanding? I already replied back to your question.


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

*B.e ece*



sharma1981 said:


> What is your understanding? I already replied back to your question.


Sorry it's not understanding, i've some questions. 

1. Do i need to submit resume to ACS? 
2. Do my manager need to attach his identify and his employment proof on stat decl, who would make stat decl and sign for my exp with roles and responsibilities. 
3. I'm requesting exp letter from previous employer, can i copy roles, responsibilities from ANZSCO code 261313 and alter to match my exp, and add it in exp letter?

Thanks,
Sakthi


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sakthivadivel said:


> Sorry it's not understanding, i've some questions.
> 
> 1. Do i need to submit resume to ACS?
> 2. Do my manager need to attach his identify and his employment proof on stat decl, who would make stat decl and sign for my exp with roles and responsibilities.
> ...



1. Yes
2. Only Stat Declaration from him is OK (it should have his details as well)
3. DO NOT COPY ANYTHING. This might result in ACS ban. Write in your own words about your roles and responsibilities. You can treat ACS/DIBP example as a template.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

sakthivadivel said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's good to see quick response, please find our scenario.
> 
> ...


Your Case:

In general MCA - they deduct 2 years in last 10 years. For remaining 5.6 years you can claim 10 experience points. Its ICT major closely related to nominated occupation hence 2 years.

Your Wife's case:

B.Tech in ECE - They deduct 4 years of exp. So she will be assessed positively. Mine also assessed. See my signature. And there are many. It comes as ICT Major and qualification not closely related to nominated occupation. That's why 4 years.

Regarding Confusions:

a. There is a slight difference between 261313 & 261311. Please check the responsibilities in ACS guidelines. Anyways for both of them its not closely related to qualification i.e,BE(ECE).
b. Answered above.
c. You dont need to specify. They will be assessed by ACS whether its major/Minor.

Notary Public is authorized to certify or Stand as the witness. Please note that not all the lawyers are authorized for that. Govt nominates the Noraty public and they will have a valid registration ID.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

sakthivadivel said:


> Hi Scorpian,
> 
> Also kindly let me know whether i need to submit resume while submitting ACS application.
> 
> ...


Yes. All of them have to be certified.

Regarding resume, May be few people advised in the forum. But ACS does not ask for that. No need to submit. Please refer the checklist. Its very clear and simple.
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Application-Checklist.pdf


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

*B.e ece*



scorpion24 said:


> Yes. All of them have to be certified.
> 
> Regarding resume, May be few people advised in the forum. But ACS does not ask for that. No need to submit. Please refer the checklist. Its very clear and simple.
> https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Application-Checklist.pdf


Thanks a lot everyone for response... I'm clear at this stage to go ahead with my next step of preparing exp letter for previous employment and stat decl in my own words and get it witnessed by govt authorized notary public.

Thanks agin!!!
Sakthi


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

sakthivadivel said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for response... I'm clear at this stage to go ahead with my next step of preparing exp letter for previous employment and stat decl in my own words and get it witnessed by govt authorized notary public.
> 
> Thanks agin!!!
> Sakthi


I hope you understand who has to give stat declaration. Its not given by you but by the Colleague or supervisor witnessed by Notary public.


----------



## sakthivadivel (Sep 10, 2017)

*B.e ece*



scorpion24 said:


> I hope you understand who has to give stat declaration. Its not given by you but by the Colleague or supervisor witnessed by Notary public.


I understand it, i went through ACS document which stated as below, 

"An example of how to define a working relationship is as follows –
‘I can confirm that (applicant name) carried out the duties and role specified in this document at (company name) as I was their (supervisor, colleague, manager etc.) who interacted with them and witnessed their work on a regular basis throughout their employment. ‘"

After similar statement in statutory declaration, i'll add my roles and responsibilities for ANZSCO 216313, type of employment (full time). 

Thanks so much letting me know all these details.

Thanks,
Sakthi


----------

